
Vue.js founders response to removing Black Lives Matter banner - 10-6
https://github.com/vuejs/vuejs.org/issues/2616#issuecomment-639523406
======
mindcrime
The best example I've seen yet, that illustrates why the Black Lives Matter
message is important and distinct from saying "All lives matter" in a just way
went something like this (paraphrased from memory, and elaborated/expanded
from my imagination):

Person: That house is on fire, somebody should do something.

Person2: What about those other houses? They could catch on fire someday as
well? Isn't it discriminatory to focus on this one house? All Houses Matter

Person: Yes, all houses matter but this house is on fire Right Now. It needs
immediate and specific attention.

Person2: What do you have against those other houses? They are made of wood
and they are capable of burning as well.

Person: Are any of them ON FIRE RIGHT NOW?

Person2: No, but they can catch on fire and some of them probably will one
day. We should think about all houses and mandate residential sprinklers in
future homes.

Person: YES, but RIGHT NOW this house is ON FIRE and somebody should call 911
so they can put the fire out RIGHT NOW.

Person2: Why is this house so much more valuable than all the other houses?
What about all of the other houses that have burned down?

Person: Aaargghgghghg!!!!!!!

------
devado
I am surprised there was nothing in support for hongkong, given that vue
founder is chinese.

------
minimaxir
Misleading title: it's a response to _users_ removing the banner via AdBlock.

